# Dumblaws.com



## Sharpguard (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.dumblaws.com/

I fucking love this thing.


----------



## Liam (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.dumblaws.com/laws/united-states/new-hampshire
I love this state.


----------



## Sharpguard (Mar 17, 2010)

In New York the Penalty for Jumping off a building is death.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol Kentucky.
It's illegal for dogs to molest cars.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 17, 2010)

Sharpguard said:


> In New York the Penalty for Jumping off a building is death.



DERP

They're enabling the suicidal.  Isn't THAT against some law or something?


----------



## xcliber (Mar 17, 2010)

In Pennsylvania:
>It it illegal to sleep on top of a refrigerator outdoors.
>Any motorist driving along a country road at night must stop every mile and send up a rocket signal, wait 10 minutes for the road to be cleared of livestock, and continue.
>Any motorist who sights a team of horses coming toward him must pull well off the road, cover his car with a blanket or canvas that blends with the countryside, and let the horses pass. 
>You may not catch a fish by any body part except the mouth.

Some city specific laws:
>Morrisville: It is required that a woman have a permit to wear cosmetics.
>Danville: All fire hydrants must be checked one hour before all fires.


----------



## Liam (Mar 17, 2010)

BRB taking a piss while looking up on Sunday


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 17, 2010)

I checked out the international page, turns out my country has some stupid laws too.

In Britain:
It is illegal to be drunk on Licensed Premises (in a pub or bar).

Any boy under the age of 10 may not see a naked manequin.

Picking up abandoned baggage is an act of terrorism.

Since 1313, MPs are not allowed to don armor in Parliament.

No cows may be driven down the roadway between 10 AM and 7 PM unless there is prior approval from the Commissioner of Police.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Mar 17, 2010)

> Any cattle that crosses state roads must be fitted with a device to gather its feces.



Whoever put that under "dumb laws" is dumber than any of the laws on that list.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 17, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> Whoever put that under "dumb laws" is dumber than any of the laws on that list.



I was not aware there was any such device.

Oh god, diaper fetishist zoophiles on the horizon.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 17, 2010)

Sharpguard said:


> http://www.dumblaws.com/
> 
> I fucking love this thing.



Should be in LynxPlox.


----------



## Idlewild (Mar 17, 2010)

Aspen, CO: Catapults may not be fired at buildings.

Darn, there go my weekend plans...


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.dumblaws.com/laws/united-states/montana


----------



## Liam (Mar 17, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Picking up abandoned baggage is an act of terrorism.


:V

"It is illegal for a man and a woman to have sex in any other position  other than missionary style."
I just see it now, "Fuck the law" protests all over the state.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 17, 2010)

> You must pay a fine of $600 in Thailand if youâ€™re caught throwing away chewed bubble gum on the sidewalk.



Oh no, the law makes us pay for turning our living space a filthy dump. It's so ridiculous...

The ones making that site are obviously as dumb as many of the laws they're quoting.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.dumblaws.com/laws/united-states/minnesota

lol minneapolis and st. cloud


----------



## Tycho (Mar 17, 2010)

Fuck yes, fine people for tossing gum onto the sidewalk.  Assholes.  It's gross, it looks horrible, it sticks to your shoes especially on hot days.  Littering sucks, don't do it.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 17, 2010)

Canada ->
-Itâ€™s illegal to climb trees. (Fireman who save cats are doin' illegal activities!)
-You canâ€™t work on your car in the street. (What if you have an accident?)
-Wooden logs may not be painted. (Who paints logs anyway?)
-Citizens may not publicly remove bandages. (What if it fall?)


----------



## Tommy (Mar 17, 2010)

...I've been breaking a law without even realizing it. Awesome.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 17, 2010)

Tommy said:


> ...I've been breaking a law without even realizing it. Awesome.



Break out the Judas Priest.

BREAKIN THE LAW
BREAKIN THE LAW


----------



## Bernad (Mar 17, 2010)

> When having sex, only the missionary  position is legal.



A law that cannot be fallowed anywhere no matter what. 
It's in the UCMJ and Florida.   Such a funny law it is.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 17, 2010)

LOL, the New Mexico Constitution has the greatest law of all: Idiots may not vote.

(Pity it's not too well enforced...  Either that, or the idiots just run for office instead.)


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 18, 2010)

Holy shit, San Francisco has the most fucked up laws:

"Prohibits elephants from strolling down Market  Street unless they are on a leash."

"It  is illegal to wipe oneâ€™s car with used underwear."                                                 

"Persons  classified as â€œuglyâ€ may not walk down any street."

"It  is illegal to pile horse manure more than six feet high on a street  corner."

"Giving  or receiving oral sex is prohibited."


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 18, 2010)

The land down under has some hilarious laws:

"Children may not purchase cigarettes, but they may smoke them."

"Only licensed electricians may change a light bulb."

Until the Port Arthur Killings it was legal to own an AK-47 but not legal to be gay.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 18, 2010)

Most of the stuff on there is shite.

The majority of them seem to be really old laws that have been repealed or just missed for removal.

Which means they may not be dumb laws, as they'll have had a reason when they were made.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 18, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Most of the stuff on there is shite.
> 
> The majority of them seem to be really old laws that have been repealed or just missed for removal.
> 
> Which means they may not be dumb laws, as they'll have had a reason when they were made.



Most of the British ones are hundreds of years old and have been made pointless by newer legislation.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Holy shit, San Francisco has the most fucked up laws:
> 
> "Giving  or receiving oral sex is prohibited."



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

OH MY GOD THERE ARE A LOT OF HARDENED CRIMINALS IN SAN FRAN


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 18, 2010)

Tycho said:


> OH MY GOD THERE ARE A LOT OF *HARDENED* CRIMINALS IN SAN FRAN



Nice pun (?)


----------

